# Victorinox Trekker



## RebelRAM (Sep 26, 2006)

Anybody here have the Victorinox Trekker with the one handled opening blade? It may have also been called the Trailmaster in the past. Any thoughts on this particular SAK? I have several SAKs and thought this might be a good addition to my collection.


----------



## scott (Sep 26, 2006)

No, no, no. The One Handed Trekker will be a GREAT addition to your collection. 

The liner lock is easier to use for a lefty, but still just fine if you're right handed. Most people who own them really like them. I lost mine, but I'm hoping for a new one for Christmas. 

Scott


----------



## carrot (Sep 26, 2006)

I have the OH Trekker. It is very nice. The fit and finish you expect from Victorinox, well-selected tools, and very comfortable to hold.


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 26, 2006)

There was a good thread not long ago about this knife. I have no idea how to find it.

I agree with all the above. www.sierratradingpost.com had some with OD handles, Bundesweher crest and no toothpick or tweezers, otherwise same as the black handles. Think the STP one was like $24.


----------



## bubbacatfish (Sep 26, 2006)

I have both the Bundeswehr & regular OHT, both bought within the last month or so. Haven't really had a chance to use them but I simply couldn't stop playing with the Bundeswehr one so I bought the other off of EDC Forums for $15 basically new (which was very cool as it retails for over $50CDN around here).


----------



## parnass (Sep 27, 2006)

The OHT is my favorite SAK. I have used the knife, awl, and saw blades and they cut great. No regrets about the placement of the knife serrations. The awl comes from the factory super sharp, unlike the dull edged awls on some Leatherman multitools.

I employed a bench grinder to square up the slotted screwdriver blade slightly for better grip. The Phillips screwdriver would require much less clearance if it were mounted on the end instead of in the middle.

Here are the measurements from my Victorinox One Hand Trekker:

weight: 4.5 oz.
length: 4-1/4 inches
thickness: 11/16 inches
max height (above the finger hole): 1-11/32"

It is a large knife for loose front pocket carry. I have had success carrying it in a front pocket while suspended from a belt loop. Alternatively, I used a cut-down eyeglass case.

I now carry it horizontally in a home made sheath cut from a piece of bicycle inner tube. It's quite comfortable and stays out of the way. Perhaps you saw my photos in another forum.

You can read comments from other OHT owners in these threads:

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=3134.0 and
http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=3887.0


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 27, 2006)

There has been a lot of talk about these lately. Personally I love mine. I took it overseas on vacation for 3 weeks and take it on day hikes. Keep in mind it is a large SAK. It's not a bad idea to pick up belt sheath. I keep mine tethered to my belt with quick release lanyard. Not only does the main blade lock but so does the screwdriver. We currently carry the model with the black blade.

Victorinox Trekker $27.99
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=5&products_id=53


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 27, 2006)

I have ordered one through one of our local shops. Got to keep the local mom&pop shops in business 
Anyways I think I'll be very pleased with it. It will be the biggest SAK in my collection. I have retired most all of my other SAKs because they have been well used. They were some of the first knives I got as a kid. I'm not real sure how I'm going to use this one yet. Right now my EDC carry is a Benchmade RSK Mk1, a Leatherman CS4, and a Spyderco Ladybug, so I pretty much have everything covered. Plus I do rotate my EDC depending on where I'm at and what I'm doing. Anyways, the Trekker will just give me another option for my multitool rotation. I didn't think about getting a sheath for it at the time, but I'll pick one up soon.

I have been hanging out at the SOSAK and reading the articles there... lots of great info!


----------



## revolvergeek (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the Bundeswehr and love it. I will probably buy a couple to give as Christmas presents this year.


----------



## carrot (Sep 27, 2006)

My Trekker has replaced my Gerber CS 400 and Leatherman Kick for EDC, except when I need pliers. I keep a Leatherman-style (Leatherman or Gerber) multitool in my backpack now.


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 27, 2006)

I have three of them. One is the US version with the philips screwdriver on the backside, the other two are a Swiss version that has the corkscrew instead. These are only available in Swiss Army PX's and have camo scales that say "ARMEE" on them. They're all great, but I like the corkscrew better because I can carry a mini screwdriver in it. The screwdriver on the can opener works just as well for phillips screws anyway. 

One of the two swiss versions has been modified with custom Micarta scales. I carry them in custom wet-molded leather sheaths made by a friend in Argentina. I will post some pics of these this evening.

You can't go wrong with the OHT. The liner lock is backwards, but you get used to it very quickly. The serrations on the blade are easily removed if they bother you too.

Check out SOSAK! And check out the SOSAK forum on KF. You'll see me posting on there (with the same userid) frequently. Stop in and say hello--it's a great group of folks.


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are the pics of the custom Micarta-scaled OHT's. The black one is special. I have a good friend who chews his fingernails, and the only tools he couldn't open were the opener/screwdrivers. I had it modified for him with that layer removed from the knife, serrations removed, and a SS clip installed. Mine is the natural micarta one (notice the corkscrew):










Here is a pic of the sheaths that my Argentinian friend made. He is quite a craftsman. Each are wet-molded to the knife, paraffin treated and chain-stitched with hand-cut goat leather. The two lanyards are made from the same material as the stitching. He has also artistically carved the SOSAK emblem into each one. Also shown is the camo ARMEE version with the original scales in the brown sheath:


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 28, 2006)

Nutsak,

That looks fantastic! I especially like how the clip is installed. Nice work.


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't deserve credit. One of the other regular SOSAK members was kind enough to do the mods. There are alot of guys over there doing this type of thing--scale mods, layer mods, custom tool arrangements, etc.


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 28, 2006)

That's something I have noticed, the SOSAK guys are just as much into modding SAKs as you see people modding various lights here. Definitely very cool stuff.

I'm wondering how much longer it will be before Victorinox and Wegner start adding pocket clips to their normal offerings. I'm surprised they haven't already done it.


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 29, 2006)

My Trekker arrived yesterday afternoon. This thing rocks! 

It does look like it was setup for left handed people, but once you play with it for a bit, it's just as easy for rightys. I do have one question though, does the thumbhole on the main blade get in the way when using the can opener?

My brother EDC's a John Deere branded SAK that they issued him when he started working for them. I'll have to let him try the Trekker and see what he thinks. Who knows, he might want one too!

If Victorinox were to change the design a little, they could definitely give the single blade tactical folders a run for their money. Things I would change are higher grade steel for the main blade. Change the liner lock to the correct side, maybe between the blade and saw. And maybe add an additional liner lock under the handle scale on one side to keep the lock for the bottle opener. And add a pocket clip. Sure those items would probably drive the price up, but I bet they could still keep the price under $100.

By no means would I give up my RSK or Native, but the Trekker definitely fits into my EDC needs. Now I just need to buy a sheath for it, or make one.


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 30, 2006)

RebelRAM, PM me if you're interested in the sheaths I have pictured above. I will send you more info on how to get one, price, etc.


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually I had to place an order for a couple things this morning and the online store I ordered from had a Victorinox sheath for the Trekker, so I ordered one of those. For general utility cordura works fine for me. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

I love my Trekker! I really like the way the serrations are on the front of the blade. I wish more knife companies would do that. Opps, I have the German Army version. Does it have the serrations on the front of the standard Trekker? Anyway, a great knife indeed!


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 5, 2006)

Gadget Guy said:


> Does it have the serrations on the front of the standard Trekker? Anyway, a great knife indeed!



Yes, all current versions of the one-handed Trekker have the serrations. You can buy a non-serrated version but it is not one-handed operation and it has a sliding lock instead of the liner-lock.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks NutSAK!


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 6, 2006)

Gadget Guy said:


> I really like the way the serrations are on the front of the blade. I wish more knife companies would do that.


 
I did not realize the practicality of the serrations being in the front until I got the knife. I agree with you 100%. I wish more knife companies would catch on and I would love to see Victorinox make a plain edge version.


----------



## carrot (Oct 6, 2006)

Me too. I was disappointed when I first got the knife because I'm not that big a fan of serrations, but the serrations on the front proved themselves useful.


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 6, 2006)

Has anybody else noticed the side of the blade that the serrations are on? They are on the opposite side to most serrated blades. I have always wondered about that. Since most serrations have a chisel type grind, you would think they would work well in a pushing type motion. For right handed people, the serrations on the Trekker are on the correct side so that you could push the blade away from you. On most other serrated blades with the serrations on the opposite side, you would need to pull the blade torwards you if you were right handed.

I haven't used my Trekker enough yet to decide if the serrations work for me or if I want to mod it and do away with the serrations. My Victorinox sheath came in yesterday, so I am definitely ready now to carry it into the woods with me securely. A paracord lanyard probably wouldn't be a bad idea either.

Also I had ordered a Gatco Tri-seps pocket sharpener as well. It looks like a definitely well thought out sharpener that can handle just about all blade types and it's still small enough to throw in a pocket or bag, yet large enough to make sharpening easy and safe. It's about 4.5" long. Anybody tried one of these things?


----------



## Coop (Oct 6, 2006)

RebelRAM said:


> Also I had ordered a Gatco Tri-seps pocket sharpener as well. It looks like a definitely well thought out sharpener that can handle just about all blade types and it's still small enough to throw in a pocket or bag, yet large enough to make sharpening easy and safe. It's about 4.5" long. Anybody tried one of these things?




Yup, got one in my bag at all times... great for the occasional touch-up, but a good sharpener for home use is very much advised. And only sharpen a Victorinox knife for the first time when it is really needed. The blades have some sort of hardened coating. If you sharpen the blade for the first time, the coating will be stripped off and the knife will need frequent touch ups...


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a Sharpmaker that I use most of the time when anything needs sharpening and I'm at home. The Gatco is strictly for me to throw in my bag or pocket when I'm out at a remote location or in the woods and don't have access to my Sharpmaker.

Very interesting about the coating on the blades. I'll try to remember that.


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 6, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> And only sharpen a Victorinox knife for the first time when it is really needed. The blades have some sort of hardened coating. If you sharpen the blade for the first time, the coating will be stripped off and the knife will need frequent touch ups...



:huh2:

There is no coating on Victorinox knife blades. The entire blade is hardened to Rockwell Rc56.


----------



## carrot (Oct 6, 2006)

Say... how do I get a new tweezer for my SAK? 

If the Trekker had a secondary 1.5" "small blade" I'd love it even more. Why aren't there any locking SAKs with two blades, a small and a large?


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 6, 2006)

Sometimes if you contact customer service they will send you one free of charge. I know Wenger has done this for a few of mine. I may have even gotten a replacement from Victorinox for another SAK I have.

You can also purchase tweezers, toothpicks, the little screwdriver that stores in a corkscrew, etc...
I have ordered from knivesplus.com quite a bit and I know they carry those items. But if you must order tweezers, atleast order something else as well to atleast make up for the cost of the shipping. Maybe another SAK or something?


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, you could PM me and I'll mail you a tweezer. Let me know what size or model knife you need it for.

Or, you could contact [email protected], and he will sell you one for a great price--he's an excellent dealer.

Good question about the locking small blade. The main (large) blades would have to be designed differently to accomodate a small blade like the 91mm SAKs do. Note that the large blade on the 91mm SAKs are not exactly straight, but slightly angled and twisted to one side to fit past the small blade when closed. This "twist" can be seen easily on the 91mm models if you look straight at the point of the main blade (as if you're going to stab yourself in the eye).


----------

